# Tree Rat



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Good head shot at 50 ft. One less tree rat in my yard .
View attachment 28709
View attachment 28709


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Sounds good but your pics arent working buddy !!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

OK Thanks I will fix that . But it was the perfect kill shot .
I have hit many body shots but this one was meant to be .


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

The Slngshot used was built by someone here on the Forum so if you recognize it hats Off. It is being used and taken care of. Very well made great shooter light weight also .
Yes I build but aslo collect. Thanks Scrambler


----------

